# Raccoon Hunting



## klanc33 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I am looking for any suggestions on any raccoon hunting spots in Utah for me and my redbone coonhounds. The ones I have been hunting the last 3 years are not producing this year for various reasons. I am willing to travel anywhere in Utah. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Hunt Center Street in Heber there about 3 or 4 a night get ran over. :lol:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I have seen the biggest **** in my life walking across the street from Canton City in Heber. I swear I thought it was a dog at first. 

In all seriousness, I do see a lot of roadkill raccoon along US 40. I'm sure you could do quite well all along the foothills of the Heber Valley.


----------



## klanc33 (Aug 19, 2009)

I will go check it out and see if I can get my dogs into an area up there. Thanks guys... any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------

